

Do you like "Monster Smash", the name of my whack-a-mole style iphone game? - eddylkh

Hello!<p>I want to change the name of my whack-a-mole style iPhone game from "Thick Lips" to "Monster Smash". The official homepage of the game is at here: http://thicklips.eddyl.com<p>"Thick Lips" is not descriptive enough and sounds like it might be a racist slur against black (African) people.<p>I am a Chinese living in Hong Kong, and may not be familiar with American culture. So please advice me if "Monster Smash" has some special meaning in American culture.<p>In addition, other alternatives are "Smash the Monster", "Monster Smack", "Smash the Monster", "Hit the Monster", "Punch the Monster".<p>Thanks for your advice!
======
eddylkh
A follow up: How about "Tap the Monster"?

"Tap" is a easier vocabulary that more Chinese (who are not good in English)
understands, comparing to "Smash".

